# my first plow job 1/3/09



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

This was my first plow job in Grand Rapids MN


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Congratulations. This is just the beginning. How deep was it? Up here, nobody would pay to have that much plowed - just drove on it.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe you need a new cutting edge? Doesn't seem to clean....... J/K... how about some finished shots??


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

I will ge some next time I took these the day after and it snowed like another halg inch the night before


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

if you read the title to this thread too quickly its funny


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya i know i scrolled passed it and had to go back and look at it again!ussmileyflag


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Before pic now after?


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL that's funny


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

No those pics are from when I plowed the night before. then that night it snowed just a 1/2 in more, thats why there is a little snow there


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mick;708167 said:


> Congratulations. This is just the beginning. How deep was it? Up here, nobody would pay to have that much plowed - just drove on it.


There was 7 inches befor I started. We have had only two major snowfalls here. The first one was 14in and this on was about 7in. I really wish we would get snow more often but the weather here has been out of the ordinary for about 5 years


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

You can see the piles from where he put all the snow from before..

Good job, man,


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

ChevKid03;708240 said:


> Maybe you need a new cutting edge? Doesn't seem to clean....... J/K... how about some finished shots??


duh!!!! i don't insult people or try an make any bad waves, but some people just amaze me.


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

riverwalkland;708937 said:


> if you read the title to this thread too quickly its funny


 LMAO I had to double check what site I was on...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice work. looks like an easy lot, very straightforward


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

riverwalkland;708937 said:


> if you read the title to this thread too quickly its funny


LOL, i just noticed the title too!!


----------

